# Autotrail 700 fuses



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I wonder if anyone can help. Our Domestic RM7361 fridge's light does not come on when on 12v and we are driving. I'm not sure if it's a burnt out bulb or if the fridge is not working when we drive as we are normally on EHU when we take off and don't really notice a change in temperature. Perhaps it's a fuse...can anyone point me in the direction of the fuses for the fridge? 

Thanks


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Try Checking the fuses under the bonnet (normally 2/3 blade fuses) 

Phil


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Phil, we've found them and yes it is blown! Thanks for that we're getting one today! Fingers crossed.


----------

